# Real Pumpkin Spice Something-Something :D



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok, it's time for "Everyone has a pumpkin spice somethingsimething" time of the year.

Most of those are made with a lot of not-great-things because, well, preservatives, thickeners, mass production and all that stuff.
Also sugar. Lots n lots of sugar.

So, Want a -real- pumpkin spice drink?

 Ingredients

     ½ cup pumpkin puree
     1 frozen banana
     1 cup almond milk, soy milk, coconut milk or cow milk.
     1 tablespoon pure maple syrup, more or less to taste
     ¼ tsp vanilla (real, not artificial)
     ¼ tsp cinnamon
     1/8 tsp nutmeg
     1/8 tsp allspice
     1 shot espresso (Optional) (balance coffee with milk for 1 cup total liquid)
     ½ cup ice

 Directions

 Puree all ingredients in a blender until smooth.

Makes about 2 servings, around 140 calories each.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmm i might have to try this even though I don't care for pumpkin.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2014)

The pumpkin taste to me was mild.  You can make it more bananay, replace 1/4 cup of pumpkin with another 1/2 banana.  Give the spices an extra pinch to up the intensity. 

I haven't tried this yet, but I've got some Wegmans vanilla flavored coffee, gonna make it and use that, see if it gives a different note to things.

My first pass through I used cow milk as I'm out of almond milk right now.  My plan is, work on some variants, see how they compare.


----------

